# Gnome 2.30



## f00z (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello!Does anybody know when gnome 2.30 port comes to official ports tree?I find this version in  marcusmerge ports,but i'd like to install it from official ports tree,thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 28, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12744


----------

